# FlightGear não funciona!!!

## mfdzerohour

Boa Noite,

    Abre se a tela de carregamento do programa ele começa carregar e fecha bruscamente a ultima mensagem que está na tela é de Generating Sky Elements, alguem já passou por algo parecido, ta certo que é um jogo mais gosto muito de jogos de aviões e esse pelo jeito é muito bom, igual ao seu concorrente, e queria testa-lo.

    Desde já agradeço,

    Marcelo Duarte

----------

## getchoo

meu refrigerador não funciona!

----------

## mfdzerohour

Desculpe, mas não converso com TROLL.

----------

## atf

Inicie o "flightgear" de dentro de uma janela de terminal e reporte o(s) erro(s) apresentados..

----------

## mfdzerohour

Os erros apresentados no terminal é:

marcelo@localhost ~ $ fgfs

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

opening file: /usr/share/games/FlightGear/Navaids/carrier_nav.dat

/usr/share/games/FlightGear/Navaids/TACAN_freq.dat

X Error of failed request:  GLXUnsupportedPrivateRequest

  Major opcode of failed request:  158 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (X_GLXVendorPrivate)

  Serial number of failed request:  43

  Current serial number in output stream:  44

freeglut (fgfs): Failed to create cursor

XIO:  fatal IO error 0 (Success) on X server ":0.0"

      after 45 requests (44 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

marcelo@localhost ~ $

----------

## iuri_BR

Nos mostre o que retorna o comando "glxinfo |grep render".

Qual é a sua placa de vídeo?

Eu acho que o seu gentoo está sem suporte a OpenGL. Existe uma documentação em português. Veja: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/dri-howto.xml

E sobre você gstar de simulação de voo eu quero te mostrar um jogo que eu gostei muito e tem para GNU/Linux. É o XPlane. Veja umas imagens. Foram postadas recentemente no forum. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3707108#3707108

----------

## mfdzerohour

O Suporte ao recurso que você pede para que eu adicione já está configurado conforme abaixo:

localhost marcelo # glxinfo |grep render

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G 20050225 x86/MMX/SSE2

----------

## atf

Você está querendo rodar o FlightGear no "desktop-3D"? Se é isso, creio que não vai dar (ainda).

----------

